

Perfect Ultimate Tic Tac Toe AI  - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.khanacademy.org/cs/in-tic-tac-toe-ception-perfect/1681243068

======
e3pi
Nicely done, and fast! I just read this for the first time today about
ultimate Tic Tac Toe on an earlier HN post.

